# fishing license... where oh where?



## gato (Jun 3, 2011)

good evening all.

We've now been from pillar to post in our search for being an honest expat and paying for fishing. Santarem, tackle shop, ATM, internet, you name it. 

Where oh where can we just simply go to a counter and buy a license to go to the rivers and fish?

Grateful for enlightenment.
Gato


----------



## pandb (May 6, 2010)

Hi

We have just got our fishing licences using the Multibanco. You just need to follow the instructions choosing 'other services' to start with. You need to enter your passsport or ID number and fiscal number in when prompted and you will be charged 2.99 e for a regional licence. It prints our a receipt, which is your licence. You can also get a national licence, which costs you more. You can download the whole guide go buying the licence at 

Licenças de pesca desportiva — Autoridade Florestal Nacional .

It is cheaper to complete the process at the MB rather than the forestry office

Let me know how you get on!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

gato said:


> good evening all.
> 
> We've now been from pillar to post in our search for being an honest expat and paying for fishing. Santarem, tackle shop, ATM, internet, you name it.
> 
> ...


This subject has been covered just click on


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...l/88469-fishing-portugal-fishing-permits.html


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you really want an official permit over the counter rather than the common multibanco version, then you need to go to your local AFN (Authoridade Florestal Nacional) office, normally located in your Camra town.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

If Santarem is your nearest tow this is the link to the AFN's address Direcção Regional de Florestas de Lisboa e Vale do Tejo — Autoridade Florestal Nacional.


----------



## Itoldacooljoke (Sep 27, 2011)

Go to your nearest town hall, they also are able to help you.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As far as I know only for *Camra controlled waters*, you still reguire Area, Regional or a National Licence to fish these locally charged waters, which is via Multibanco or AFN offices.


----------

